# Cabela's Cahill Fly Rod and Reel Outfit



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

I just ordered this from cabela's in a size eight weight for steelhead just wondering if anyone has ever used it









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Im sure its adequate.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't have a Cahill rod, but I recently got a Three Forks 8wt and for $59.99 I am impressed so far. Didn't fish with it yet though. It won't be my main rod, more of a secondary/backup rod. Can't ever have too many rods!

From what I heard the reel isn't that great, especially if you're using it for steelhead.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a Three Forks 8wt rod as well. It casts pretty well and I put a cheap Pflueger reel on it. Haven't caught a lot of fish with I but can't blame the rod for that.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I've never been dissatisfied with Cabelas. An 8wt should be very appropriate for steelhead, so catch some and post pics!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Fishaman- just noticed you are in Mentor. Drop me a line if you want to fish a bit.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

I have a Cabelas LST 8 wt. rod with one of their CSR reels on it. I've caught several steelhead and king salmon on it and it's still works just fine.  
The 8wt is probably a little over kill for steelies but, you also have a salmon rod too!


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

Should I get the 6wt instead for steelhead or stick with the 8wt. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Either one will do the trick for steelhead. What you may want to consider is what else you will be fishing for. If steelhead are the biggest you'll be targeting, with the majority of your fishing being for smallmouth / trout / gills / largemouth, then I would say go with the 6wt. You could STILL do that all with an 8wt though. If you are going to be targeting some salmon and other big strong fish, the 8wt will be king.
[/COLOR] 
I think that most will agree that a 6wt is about the universal best all around weight for Ohio.


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks I think I might switch to a 6 weight.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

My old neighbor picked up an eBay special St Croix 5wt and we'll be bassin a bit this year.


----------

